# New Drill/Driver and Impact, holding and charging station



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I use to keep my drill/drivers and impact in the top section of my toolbox, but I've grown out of that spot. So I moved them to the wall, above where I have my charging station. All my chargers plugs are color coded, so I know what charger needs to be plug in for what tool. And all the extra length of cords are hidden in a compartment under the chargers. Also have some bits, extensions and what nots, organized on the columns of the shelf. :wink:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Good job Lee . I stayed with one brand of drills/impacts so I only have to deal with one charger . 
MT.Stringer started this organization thing for drills etc , so I followed suit and built one of my own design . 
Never been happier


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice one Rick! And I'm working on that (on brand, on battery charger), only mines will be all orange!! ;o)


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes Lee, that looks good. I have just two chargers but I probably should find a better area for them. 


Bryan


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

N'awlins77 said:


> Nice one Rick! And I'm working on that (on brand, on battery charger), only mines will be all orange!! ;o)


Thanks . It was a good experiance for me to , as I learned how to make drawers with a little guidance from the fellows here . I haven't put the faces on in this pic yet .



Above and below the drills and air guns are mdf spacers which are air nailed in and can be pried out and new ones cut if you want to change spacing between tools . Liked it better than my first attempt where I dadoed the slots and later discovered I wanted differant spacing .
Thought I was pretty clever lol


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool, Rick. Are the pieces that go between the MDF spacers fastened or do they just slide in the slots.

Where's all the sawdust?????

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

N'awlins77 said:


> Nice one Rick! And I'm working on that (on brand, on battery charger), only mines will be all orange!! ;o)



Got started with 18v Milwaukee red. I need a volunteer or two to come over for a week end and get me organized!!!!!!!!!

HJ


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Cool, Rick. Are the pieces that go between the MDF spacers fastened or do they just slide in the slots.
> 
> Where's all the sawdust?????
> 
> HJ


All the saw dust is in my shop!


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

*Coloured Tapes*

I like the idea of the coloured tapes.

Did you consider placing matching coloured tapes on the chargers / appliances? So the Dewalt 12V Nicad would have a piece of yellow tape on it, matching the yellow tape next to the plug. So you look at the appliance and know which plug belongs to it. Might be faster than looking up the chart every time.

Just my penny's worth.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

David Dickson said:


> I like the idea of the coloured tapes.
> 
> Did you consider placing matching coloured tapes on the chargers / appliances? So the Dewalt 12V Nicad would have a piece of yellow tape on it, matching the yellow tape next to the plug. So you look at the applieance and know which plug belongs to it. Might be faster than looking up the chart every time.
> 
> Just my penny's worth.


No, I guess I like charts!! LOL


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just another thought - why couldn't you just cut a bunch of slots in a piece of material stretched all the way across the top and bottom. Then you could just slide the separator piece in and out for the width you need for whatever tool.

HJ


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

*Nice unit*



TheCableGuy said:


> I haven't put the faces on in this pic yet .


Once the faces are on, do you plan to insulate it, too? >

Only kidding. That is a nice looking unit. Makes me think that I should do something similar. Did you use any plans, or did you just make-it-up-as-you-go-along?


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

@TheCableGuy 
Nice holder. I am always concerned about getting saw dust in my air tools and see you have yours in with the opening up. Ever have trouble with sawdust in your air tools?
Allen


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Made and hung a little box, above my scroll saw, to hold my different blades. My PC scroll saw has a little drawer, built in, but no dividers for different tooth blades. And some were getting rusty. So they are in marked ziplock bags, in this new box!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Cool, Rick. Are the pieces that go between the MDF spacers fastened or do they just slide in the slots.
> 
> Where's all the sawdust?????
> 
> HJ


Pressure fit . Haven't moved so far , but if you pull real hard they will come out . I put pressure against the mdf as I airnailed it into its place.
Very happy with this idea ,as its easy to change chamber sizes if you want


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Just another thought - why couldn't you just cut a bunch of slots in a piece of material stretched all the way across the top and bottom. Then you could just slide the separator piece in and out for the width you need for whatever tool.
> 
> HJ


I tried that on the first attept . Kinda looked tacky when I looked at it , plus I can make smaller adjustments with my mdf idea 





David Dickson said:


> Once the faces are on, do you plan to insulate it, too? >
> Only kidding. That is a nice looking unit. Makes me think that I should do something similar. Did you use any plans, or did you just make-it-up-as-you-go-along?


No I pretty much winged it . Measured the tools that I wanted to store first , then made the cabenit to fit . Very happy with the little drawers underneith also , as its so nice just grabbing a bit / countersink etc when you want it.





firstmuller said:


> @TheCableGuy
> Nice holder. I am always concerned about getting saw dust in my air tools and see you have yours in with the opening up. Ever have trouble with sawdust in your air tools?
> Allen


No but you make a good point . Will have to watch that in the future


----------

